# Superformance powder



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up a couple lbs of this powder and I'm trying to come up with some loads for the 243 and 22-250. 
Have any of you used this powder? 
I'm using a 100 gr Hornady Interlock in the 243 and so far have been getting great results out of 45 gr of powder which is giving me about 2950fps. 
I haven't loaded anything for the 22-250 yet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought some a while ago Mike. But I still havent had a chance to shoot it. I'll let you know what I come up with once I do


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I went and looked through the newest edition of hornadys manual and it looks like I went over a tad on the 100gr. It shows max is 44.4. I got my data off the hodgdon website and since the heaviest bullet was only 80 gr I dropped the weight down what I thought was plenty.
I actually like the powder its very fine and measures awesomely, if that's a word. 
Its a lot easier to find than my normal varget and win 748 which I use for my varmint hunting loads.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant find any info on this, is it considered a part of the "extreme" line of powders?

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I think its just Varget with a different label lol


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.hodgdon.com/rifle.html try this website.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> I think its just Varget with a different label lol


I'll let you know that answer when I get to loading for the 22-250. I used varget before so if I get similar results we'll know


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bo0YaA said:


> I think its just Varget with a different label lol


That would be nice. Varget seems to have gone extinct.

Looking forward to your results Mike.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What is Varget? :mrgreen:

I have been looking for Varget since last fall and dont want to use any of what I have left for a shootin' day for fear of needing it when I go hunting.

I bought the Superformance about a year ago as well and thought I could load it into my .308 and discovered that I was wrong once I started looking through the data. So I e-mailed Hodgdon asking if they could provide some load data for me and they declined to do so. But I would love to hear that it really is similar to Varget's performance as I could start working on loads. I suppose that I could look at burn rates....


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

They are nothing alike. Superformance is more like H380 or Win 748. Same load with Varget and Superformance I was getting 700+ fps faster with varget! Though I was more accurate with the superformance.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang, was hoping they were more similar lol oh well the hunt continues for Varget :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shhhh, its hiding right here. ;-)


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmm I was thinking I needed to send you a Christmas card, whats your address again?:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> http://www.hodgdon.com/rifle.html try this website.


Oooh, thanks, I'm gonna try some of that Superperformance in my 300WSM.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Price is stupid... but well: Varget

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27571151&cat=655&lpid=9&search=&ad_cid=9

-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Bax passed some info on and I was able to get a couple pounds before they were sold out again. I still may have to pick these up though.

Thanks!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Bax passed some info on and I was able to get a couple pounds before they were sold out again. I still may have to pick these up though.
> 
> Thanks!


 Wait what Bax you sharing info and I didn't get an invite? 
And $45 per pound dang guy knows how to make money. I thought at first it was going to be 45 for both and I was gonna give him a call!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Wait what Bax you sharing info and I didn't get an invite?
> And $45 per pound dang guy knows how to make money. I thought at first it was going to be 45 for both and I was gonna give him a call!


Mike,

you just let me know what you need and I will gladly pick send you a text to make sure you want me to pick it up for you.

We paid $29.99 per Lb which is a ripoff in my opinion, but its still not as bad as some guys have been reporting.


----------

